# Router blockiert?!



## Nospherates (12. November 2005)

Hi,
ich bin hier allmälich an meinen Fähigkeiten am zweifeln <oder an dem System>. Geht um ein WLAN mit Router.

Umfeld:
Laptop mit Windows X SP2. Firewall ist mittlerweile deaktiviert. WLAN als auch LAN verfügbar und mit dem Router theoretisch verbindbar. WEP ist deaktiviert. 

Problem:
Ich komme mit dem WLAN nicht auf den Router. Das WLAN, dass durch den Router ja bereitgestellt wird, finde ich. Bei fester IP komm ich auch ohne weitere Fehlermeldungen in das Netzwerk. Da scheint sich das Signal aber irgendwie zu verabschieden. Der Ping-Befehl gibt nur Zeitüberschreitungen zurück beim Versuch den Router zu erreichen. Sobald ich das Kabel benutze klappt alles wunderbar. Die IP Adressen sind korrekt im 192.168.1.x, die Subnet Maske ist ebenfalls bei beiden 255.255.255.0. 

Hat jemand noch eine Idee was man überprüfen könnte? 

Gruß


----------



## RS9999 (13. November 2005)

Hast du den Standardgateway und DNS-Serveradresse im Internetprotokol(TCP/IP) angegeben?


----------



## Nospherates (13. November 2005)

hi,
danke für die antwort.. aber natürlich . Eigentlich sind alle Einstellungen der Netzvervebrindungen gleich, also bei Kabel und WLAN. Außer die IP Adressen unterscheiden sich in der letzten Stelle um einen Zähler.

Gruß


----------

